# A Sh!t question everyone's asked a thousand times.



## um_pineapplez (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes, I've seen this problem all over the interwebz a thousand times. But before I pass out while calling bullsh!t because I didn't watch Zootopia yet, I must state that I just can't seem to come up with a fursona. I don't know if it's artist's block or if it's just because I'm lazy as all yiff, but I have trouble with fursonas. Ponysonas? I'm good with that. Trollsonas? I've got one laying around somewhere. But I can't create a fursona. 

For starters, I can't pick an animal. I'd like to pick a wolf just because they're noble and all that sh!t, but I'm mixed about that. I mean, I want something that can look badass. Deer cannot look badass. Rabbits cannot look badass. Dragons are, in my opinion, too overrated for me. I mean, I'm all for cute fursonas. But I just feel that those kinds aren't for me. I just don't feel any STRONG connections to anything.

That, and I can't draw snouts, muzzles, etc. I'd love to, but I just can't. I CAN do it from one angle, but anything else and it looks.....off. I mean, I'm trying, but it feels like I'm making no progress whatsoever, and it frustrates me.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 1, 2016)

Don't think so much about drawing it at first. So you want something intimidating, but not like a wolf or a dragon? Well, dragons are fantasy after all, if you want to go that route we could easily find something, but lets assume that was the only "other" type of option. Bears, depicted more accurately, can be scary as all hell. I've seen very few furry artists use bears as a character, but honestly none of them really kept the features that make them threatening in the first place.

If it's a no to bears, good, I have loads more options we can narrow down through.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Yes, I've seen this problem all over the interwebz a thousand times. But before I pass out while calling bullsh!t because I didn't watch Zootopia yet, I must state that I just can't seem to come up with a fursona. I don't know if it's artist's block or if it's just because I'm lazy as all yiff, but I have trouble with fursonas. Ponysonas? I'm good with that. Trollsonas? I've got one laying around somewhere. But I can't create a fursona.
> 
> For starters, I can't pick an animal. I'd like to pick a wolf just because they're noble and all that sh!t, but I'm mixed about that. I mean, I want something that can look badass. Deer cannot look badass. Rabbits cannot look badass. Dragons are, in my opinion, too overrated for me. I mean, I'm all for cute fursonas. But I just feel that those kinds aren't for me. I just don't feel any STRONG connections to anything.
> 
> That, and I can't draw snouts, muzzles, etc. I'd love to, but I just can't. I CAN do it from one angle, but anything else and it looks.....off. I mean, I'm trying, but it feels like I'm making no progress whatsoever, and it frustrates me.


I dunno.. I've seen some pretty bad ass looking Deer fursonas xD  Also have had a few in my yard who aren't afraid of shit o.o


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 2, 2016)

Easy answer - if you can't think of good fursona yet, don't do it. A good char will come to your mind by itself sooner or later, by forcing the process you more or less create something you'll forget and stop to use after a year or so.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jul 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> For starters, I can't pick an animal. I'd like to pick a wolf just because they're noble and all that sh!t, but I'm mixed about that. I mean, I want something that can look badass. Deer cannot look badass. Rabbits cannot look badass. Dragons are, in my opinion, too overrated for me. I mean, I'm all for cute fursonas. But I just feel that those kinds aren't for me. I just don't feel any STRONG connections to anything.


nonsense, poopy-pants! you can make anything look badass...it's all in the style.

as for animal...what attributes or characteristics would you like to have (or do have)? pick an animal with similar traits. then go from there.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 2, 2016)

Look at your hand
Now look in the mirror
Look at yourself
Think to yourself
"God damn is that one sexy fuckin' beast. Wish I were them"
Realize it's you
_*BAM*_
You've now chosen the right thing. Yourself



Spoiler



Or a spoopy skeleton


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

Cyco-Dude said:


> nonsense, poopy-pants! you can make anything look badass...it's all in the style


Well put. I've seen lots of deer and rodents that could take on any wolf in a bar fight. 

As for the critter for *you*, go poke around FA to get inspired. Find a good piece, check out the artist's gallery and dig through their favorites too to find more artists. 
If you're still having trouble then decide what characteristics you want in your character like cyco said and post them up here! Between the bunch of us we could come up with some neato suggestions - civets, dholes, stoats etc.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

Cyco-Dude said:


> nonsense, poopy-pants! you can make anything look badass...it's all in the style.
> 
> as for animal...what attributes or characteristics would you like to have (or do have)? pick an animal with similar traits. then go from there.



I.......Really don't know. I guess.....something that's:

Intelligent
Timid
Dexterous
Introverted
Prone to flights of fancy
A mammal
Attracted to bright, shiny objects
Not a primate.
Noble
Not a rodent.
etc., etc., etc.
And yeah, I'm fine with wolves, but this whole "pick an animal you identify with" thing is kinda hard to pull off.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I.......Really don't know. I guess.....something that's:
> 
> Intelligent
> Timid
> ...


Intelligent, timid, introverted and noble all work into a solitary animal (as opposed to a pack hunter). Intelligent, fancy, & shiny things kinda make me think cat. Got any aversion to the family felidae?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

eh, I like cats, but I've never been into anthro ones.

Besides, cats are usually associated with narcissism, and I'm not exactly in love with myself. (I mean, if I was a girl maybe, but I don't invoke rule #63 too often)


----------



## Jessie T (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey there! If you want some help making a fursona, I've helped quite a few people out in the past with that. PM me if you need a hand.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

It's not that I'm having trouble making one, I'm just horribly indecisive about this whole "Pick an animal that you identify with" sh!t.


----------



## Jessie T (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm happy to jump on Skype or what not if you need help with that too. I've helped out quite a few furries with the same issue. 

My suggestion to you is to consider this: Does it NEED to be an animal YOU identify with? Your initial post says you want something bad ass, and that you ALSO want something you can 'connect' with. That's different from 'identifying' with an animal. Case in point, I can connect with wolves and lions because I've worked with them hands-on in real life settings (very dangerous real life settings that made the experience all the more intense and forced me to respect these animals in a way I hadn't before).

That doesn't necessarily mean I identify with them, which implies I see characteristics of myself in them. 

Again,I'm around if you'd like to explore this more. 

Peace,

Jessie


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh I get it! I gotta stop using words interchangeably.

But yeah, I still find it hard to connect with any animal. I mean, I like most canines. I have a soft spot for cats, but I've never been too into anthro ones (and the idea of having a dick like that.......eeeesh.). And while I mean no offense to Optimus Primal in saying this, I find that the idea of having a primate fursona seems redundant. And rodents creep me out (again, no offense to Rattrap).

Also I kinda don't have skype.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Oh I get it! I gotta stop using words interchangeably.
> But yeah, I still find it hard to connect with any animal. I mean, I like most canines. I have a soft spot for cats, but I've never been too into anthro ones (and the idea of having a dick like that.......eeeesh.). And while I mean no offense to Optimus Primal in saying this, I find that the idea of having a primate fursona seems redundant. And rodents creep me out (again, no offense to Rattrap).


Considered a hybrid? You can pick and choose traits of animals that you want your sona to have.
And bunnies creep you out? 

I love looking through wikipedia pages on animal families (canidae, felidae, hyaenidae, etc.)
You find a lot of creatures that don't necessarily look or act like their stereotype.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

I've never liked Hybrids. It's.....well, I don't really wanna say, but I will state that my dislike of them stems from an unfortunate encounter with the Sonic fandom. But I've never disliked bunnies!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

Dogs have small dicks, too, but people draw their characters with unrealistic sizes haha.  Also, your anthro character doesn't honestly HAVE to have the animals dick.  Could have a human dick, since they already carry human traits, normally.  Some people can't stand the idea of their Fursona having the animals dick because..well they aren't Furry because they want to fuck animals.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Dogs have small dicks, too, but people draw their characters with unrealistic sizes haha.  Also, your anthro character doesn't honestly HAVE to have the animals dick.  Could have a human dick, since they already carry human traits, normally.  Some people can't stand the idea of their Fursona having the animals dick because..well they aren't Furry because they want to fuck animals.


Good point, but I feel the need to be anatomically correct, although I don't really care whether my fursona's plantigrade or digitigrade.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Good point, but I feel the need to be anatomically correct, although I don't really care whether my fursona's plantigrade or digitigrade.


Well.. No offense meant, cause I get what you mean, it's just.. They are already not anatomically correct seeing as Anthros don't really exist.  'Sides, it could be considered being anatomically correct if they had a human Dick, too, because they could be looked at as being half human.  Just all depends on how you look at it, really.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

Still though, the main problem is that I'm having a hard time picking an animal.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But I've never disliked bunnies!


Here's a hare that could probably beat me up www.furaffinity.net: Quizzical Hare by Fallowfox
Also props to FallowFox, his art is brilliant.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Dogs have small dicks, too, but people draw their characters with unrealistic sizes haha.  Also, your anthro character doesn't honestly HAVE to have the animals dick.  Could have a human dick, since they already carry human traits, normally.  Some people can't stand the idea of their Fursona having the animals dick because..well they aren't Furry because they want to fuck animals.


let's just not even go here...



um_pineapplez said:


> I.......Really don't know. I guess.....something that's:
> 
> Intelligent
> Timid
> ...


i'm with flannel here, it seems very feline to me. mammal / intelligent / noble could certainly point in the wolf direction though. jessie has a good point as well...really, it can be as simple as something you think is just cool for whatever reason.

or, just don't have a fursona at all lol. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Here's a hare that could probably beat me up www.furaffinity.net: Quizzical Hare by Fallowfox
> Also props to FallowFox, his art is brilliant.


It's cool, but that's too realistic for me, and I'm not sure if rabbits are good swimmers or not.

Although watching C*** Cat Copyrights the Alex probably isn't helping. Imma actually watch Zootopia and see if that helps.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

It doesn't have to be anything like that, just an example of a not-cute-little-bunny sort of rabbit.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/18604270/ <- I know what you said about hybrids but... otter bunny.



Cyco-Dude said:


> i'm with flannel here, it seems very feline to me. mammal / intelligent / noble could certainly point in the wolf direction though.


Keep in mind, all this being said, you don't have to choose right now (or at all (or choose multiple and narrow it down as time goes on)).
But what catty dogs do we know of? Or doggish cats?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

I dunno, but I did put off watching Zootopia after remembering that I require fireworks for (as Markiplier would put it) "America Bang-Bang Day", so Lemme think.......

Nope, nothing. (jokingly mentions Pomeranians in an attempt to make an Undertale joke)


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Lemme think.......
> Nope, nothing.


Kind meant we should look it up. I'm srs, wikipedia is the bomb.edu when it comes to taxonomy.
Felidae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia | Pallas's cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Canidae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia | Bat-eared fox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

Hmm......I kinda like that bat-eared fox, but I dunno. I see too many fox fursonas.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Hmm......I kinda like that bat-eared fox, but I dunno. I see too many fox fursonas.


90% of those are the stereotypical red fox with the other 9% being fennec


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

Those actually look like good ideas.

So I'm considering either a vulpine or lapine animal for my fursona.

I'd complain about my inability to draw, but I'll worry about it later.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Those actually look like good ideas.
> 
> So I'm considering either a vulpine or lapine animal for my fursona.
> 
> I'd complain about my inability to draw, but I'll worry about it later.


That was a silver fox I believe and a racoon dog
Silver fox (animal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Raccoon dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Take artistic license and write up a description of it, somebody here will likely be able to draw something up for you.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't have the money for a commish though.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I don't have the money for a commish though.


I see people doing it constantly for free as practice on the art trades board here. 
Might not be very good but I'm sure someone will throw you together a simple ref sheet.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> I see people doing it constantly for free as practice on the art trades board here.
> Might not be very good but I'm sure someone will throw you together a simple ref sheet.


I dunno......I like the idea of making my own character. I'm not one for someone making it for me.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I dunno......I like the idea of making my own character. I'm not one for someone making it for me.


High five for that! 

And I've yet to see zootopia so keep the spoilers to a minimum, kapeesh?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

Ya got it, good sir. Also It's funny. I tried to shove the case into my Wii U, and when I finished the movie (I stopped joking around and put it in the actual DVD player), I ended up ejecting the disc and PUTTING IT INTO THE CONSOLE, mistaking it for Super Smash Bros. It really did come full-circle. Also yes, the mayor WAS Cave Johnson/J. Jonah Jameson/Ford Pines/every other  role he did. Also spoilers: there are credits at the end.

But anyway, I think I'd make my fursona one of those Bat-eared foxes. He'd have gunmetal-colored glasses (or maybe they'd be goggles. I don't understand how one of those things could wear glasses), brown hair, & blue eyes. He'd wear nerdy T-shirts and exercise shorts in warmer months, and jeans, a long-sleeve shirt, and a blue jacket in colder seasons. he'd also have a slight build & neatly groomed fur.

Y'know, it's not hard to do this when you're as shorted-out of mental strength as Mituna Captor from Homestuck.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I don't understand how one of those things could wear glasses







Doggles.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

Those are pretty cool. I'll write this stuff down and stash it away until I'm either a better drawer or the day I can actually go to Anthrocon (neither of which will be in the foreseeable future)


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 2, 2016)

Just practice sketching. You get better pretty quickly in the beginning. 
It can be a little frustrating but it's not as hard as it seems. 

And woo! Thread accomplished!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 4, 2016)

Well, It's done, but I've still got one problem: I can't decide whether he should be plantigrade or digitigrade


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 4, 2016)

That's totally preference. 
Do you think of him more as a human with animal qualities or an animal with human qualities?
I would make the former plantigrade and the latter digitigrade.


----------



## sarnarus (Jul 4, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> For starters, I can't pick an animal. I'd like to pick a wolf just because they're noble and all that sh!t,.



Pick a deer, deer are the true master race


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 4, 2016)

sarnarus said:


> Pick a deer, deer are the true master race


You must be a little late. I already decided on a bat-eared fox.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Dogs have small dicks, too, but people draw their characters with unrealistic sizes haha.  Also, your anthro character doesn't honestly HAVE to have the animals dick.  Could have a human dick, since they already carry human traits, normally.  Some people can't stand the idea of their Fursona having the animals dick because..well they aren't Furry because they want to fuck animals.



So you uh... you

You uh

You an expert on dog dicks, friend?

You hiding something here my friend?

Like ya know, kind of an odd thing to say is all

Just uh

Just sayin


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> So you uh... you
> 
> You uh
> 
> ...


Hahaha no worries there, me friend, I hiding nothing!  It's just not uncommon for a dog to just..lay it out there, yanno? With the purpose of giving it a few good licks.  
It's disgusting, but I'm sure a majority of male dog owners has witnessed the appearence of their male dogs Pervy parts.  
I remember I wasn't sure if I wanted to get my small dog fixed till he humped my arm one day.  After that he never done so again!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Hahaha no worries there, me friend, I hiding nothing!  It's just not uncommon for a dog to just..lay it out there, yanno? With the purpose of giving it a few good licks.
> It's disgusting, but I'm sure a majority of male dog owners has witnessed the appearence of their male dogs Pervy parts.
> I remember I wasn't sure if I wanted to get my small dog fixed till he humped my arm one day.  After that he never done so again!



Oh okay


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 11, 2016)

resurrecting this thread because I forgot to give him a name and a personality.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> resurrecting this thread because I forgot to give him a name and a personality.


Could always take a personality test.  The questions may give you things to think about how your Fursona would act towards them.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 11, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Could always take a personality test.  The questions may give you things to think about how your Fursona would act towards them.



Glorious ESTJ-A reporting in


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 11, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Could always take a personality test.  The questions may give you things to think about how your Fursona would act towards them.


I mean, I would just give him my personality, but that a) feels kinda lazy, and b) I don't even really have a definite personality. I can be all cheerful and friendly one moment and a complete asshole the next.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I mean, I would just give him my personality, but that a) feels kinda lazy, and b) I don't even really have a definite personality. I can be all cheerful and friendly one moment and a complete asshole the next.


Well.. I wouldn't really call that 'lazy'.  It's your Fursona, after all.  Play on the word 'persona' which is just another word for 'personality'. A representation of yourself.  People do like to make their Fursona's Alter Egos of themselves (who they'd like to be), but it's defiantly not uncommon for people's Fursona's to have their personality.  
Mine has my personality.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 11, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well.. I wouldn't really call that 'lazy'.  It's your Fursona, after all.  Play on the word 'persona' which is just another word for 'personality'. A representation of yourself.  People do like to make their Fursona's Alter Egos of themselves (who they'd like to be), but it's defiantly not uncommon for people's Fursona's to have their personality.
> Mine has my personality.


Even with that advice, I still really can't say exactly who I am because there are so many aspects that comprise my thought process, and it's hard to pick one that stands out.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Even with that advice, I still really can't say exactly who I am because there are so many aspects that comprise my thought process, and it's hard to pick one that stands out.


One of the hardest things in life is figuring yourself out.  Especially since we're ever changing.  Every day happenings change us in some way or another.  Rarely is it drastic, but still.  It's also harder to figure yourself out in your teenage years.  
I've discovered a lot about my self from joining this Fandom.  Listening to others views and believes, voicing how those views and believes effect me.  
But yeah, "Who am I?" Is something I think we all ask ourselves often.  Though taking these personality tests help figure ourselves out, too.


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 11, 2016)

@um_pineapplez
I found a test that may help you out!
www.allthetests.com: What animal fits your personality?

Edit: I took it and it got my species I thought and choose spot on. (i got a wolf)


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 12, 2016)

Oerpink said:


> @um_pineapplez
> I found a test that may help you out!
> www.allthetests.com: What animal fits your personality?
> 
> Edit: I took it and it got my species I thought and choose spot on. (i got a wolf)


Honestly, with how diverse the animal kingdom is, I doubt 10 questions are enough to determine which animal is suited to ones personality.  10 questions is hardly enough for any personality test, really.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 12, 2016)

Oerpink said:


> @um_pineapplez
> I found a test that may help you out!
> www.allthetests.com: What animal fits your personality?
> 
> Edit: I took it and it got my species I thought and choose spot on. (i got a wolf)



That test is complete and utter trash. Like I'm not allowed to pick "I don't give a shit. I like all music"
No option for "Yo nature is beautiful and shit and I enjoy it for the most part"
Other options are retarded like "Lazy but I ain't finna stick out". Son, I may be lazy but I'll be damned if I ain't finna make effort to stand out
Son I ain't finna fucking care about no animals. I'm a herbivore because I just dislike the taste of meat
Broski I ain't no sperg. If I bump into someone I apologize and then continue with my own shit. I ain't finna care
One thing actually right. I do enjoy pink and red; purple can go fuck itself though
No option for saving this shit since I've already got the necessities? Fuck this test mate

"Golden Retriever"

Well at least it's fucking somewhat right but fuck this quiz. It's complete dildos and makes me sound like a spastic homo with each option


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 15, 2016)

So....I guess I gave him a personality. Stop me if I accidentally go into Gary Stu territory.

He's intelligent, athletic, a little bit shy, passionate, agile, friendly towards those who know him well, often prone to fits of insanity, not afraid to stand up for himself or others, a gamer, and he prefers to resolve conflicts peacefully, although he will fight if absolutely necessary. He also has a silly jester hat. Why? Because f*** you; that's why.


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 15, 2016)

I personally think any animal can be badass with the right attitude, which is usually expressed in the eyes and facial features. Give a bunny a gun and an attitude and I'd call that pretty badass. If it's aggressive animals you're going for, don't forget about rodents, many people take rats and mice and put their own spin on them and they look amazing. There's your typical big cats, bears, dogs, wolves, etc. Maybe try finding a smaller animal with the traits you like, and imagine them as a larger size. Badgers, red pandas, otters, reptiles, and even dutch angel dragons can be kickass if you're creative enough. You can also create hybrids or entirely new species! Just remember there are no limits! Toy around with your ideas and find one you like.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 15, 2016)

I already picked an animal.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Jul 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Yes, I've seen this problem all over the interwebz a thousand times. But before I pass out while calling bullsh!t because I didn't watch Zootopia yet, I must state that I just can't seem to come up with a fursona. I don't know if it's artist's block or if it's just because I'm lazy as all yiff, but I have trouble with fursonas. Ponysonas? I'm good with that. Trollsonas? I've got one laying around somewhere. But I can't create a fursona.
> 
> For starters, I can't pick an animal. I'd like to pick a wolf just because they're noble and all that sh!t, but I'm mixed about that. I mean, I want something that can look badass. Deer cannot look badass. Rabbits cannot look badass. Dragons are, in my opinion, too overrated for me. I mean, I'm all for cute fursonas. But I just feel that those kinds aren't for me. I just don't feel any STRONG connections to anything.
> 
> That, and I can't draw snouts, muzzles, etc. I'd love to, but I just can't. I CAN do it from one angle, but anything else and it looks.....off. I mean, I'm trying, but it feels like I'm making no progress whatsoever, and it frustrates me.


I can make you a deer or rabbit that looks badass. You just tell me the general idea you want out of him.


----------



## C.Y.AN (Jul 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Deer cannot look badass.


Dafoq you just say?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 15, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> I can make you a deer or rabbit that looks badass. You just tell me the general idea you want out of him.


*sigh*

Look at the bottom of the last page. And just to reinforce it, here's an image.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Jul 15, 2016)

You know, most people can't even draw this far. My drawings used to look like this when I first started, and they're still shit lmao.
What kind of markings are on his face? The photo is kinda at a weird angle.
Also I'm going to assume that this is a cervine? He has the ears, which are done very well, but the legs lead me to believe more rabbit style....


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 15, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> You know, most people can't even draw this far. My drawings used to look like this when I first started, and they're still shit lmao.
> What kind of markings are on his face? The photo is kinda at a weird angle.
> Also I'm going to assume that this is a cervine? He has the ears, which are done very well, but the legs lead me to believe more rabbit style....


The markings are Goggles (What? Glasses wouldn't stay on that!). Also it's one of these things: Bat-eared fox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Jul 15, 2016)

I can work with that......hmmm.....give me a bit. I'll have something for you that I'll do in between work and....work.
Plus I'm doing a ton of requests that I've fallen slightly behind on (which being lazy had absolutely nothing to do with).
I will put you first on the project list
Lastly, you can make glasses work. It just takes time and practice


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 16, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> I can work with that......hmmm.....give me a bit. I'll have something for you that I'll do in between work and....work.
> Plus I'm doing a ton of requests that I've fallen slightly behind on (which being lazy had absolutely nothing to do with).
> I will put you first on the project list


'K then. PM me or somethin' when yer done. Just don't rush yourself. Nothing good ever comes outta that. (Insert Sonic 06 here)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

Wait. There's one thing wrong.

I haven't given him a name!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

furryfilth said:


> I personally think any animal can be badass with the right attitude, which is usually expressed in the eyes and facial features. Give a bunny a gun and an attitude and I'd call that pretty badass. If it's aggressive animals you're going for, don't forget about rodents, many people take rats and mice and put their own spin on them and they look amazing. There's your typical big cats, bears, dogs, wolves, etc. Maybe try finding a smaller animal with the traits you like, and imagine them as a larger size. Badgers, red pandas, otters, reptiles, and even dutch angel dragons can be kickass if you're creative enough. You can also create hybrids or entirely new species! Just remember there are no limits! Toy around with your ideas and find one you like.



A bunny with a gun?








C.Y.AN said:


> Dafoq you just say?



Dunno about you but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks pretty harmless to me. Though disgusting since I don't eat meat, but tasty to others



um_pineapplez said:


> Wait. There's one thing wrong.
> 
> I haven't given him a name!



FAGGOTRAN CHONNER

All caps


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

I thought you were already Asreal Dreemur.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I thought you were already Asreal Dreemur.



About Asreal as it gets


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

Nah, that's just a placeholder of goatbro until I have a decent picture of my fursona.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> About Asreal as it gets


OHHHHH DAAANNNNNGGG You are alright spaceman. ^_^


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

yeh but seriously. I still need a name for mah fox.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> yeh but seriously. I still need a name for mah fox.



Transian Trilba?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 17, 2016)

Google some names with meanings.  You're sure to find something you like.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Google some names with meanings.  You're sure to find something you like.


Like? As in "Like what?"


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Like? As in "Like what?"



Or be _Goats for Hug not Fug_


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

I dunno. It feels like I got here too late. It always feels as though everyone else took the creative ideas.


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I dunno. It feels like I got here too late. It always feels as though everyone else took the creative ideas.


What don't you look at adoptables? Sometimes you can get ideas and names from that. And if you like one enough they're usually pretty cheap.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

furryfilth said:


> What don't you look at adoptables? Sometimes you can get ideas and names from that. And if you like one enough they're usually pretty cheap.


I don't have the muns, and I don't like the idea of buying someone else's OCs.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Like? As in "Like what?"


Idk.  Whatever you wiuld like the name to mean.  I got the name Zilar because it means silver and my Fursona's nickname is Silver.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Idk.  Whatever you wiuld like the name to mean.  I got the name Zilar because it means silver and my Fursona's nickname is Silver.


Golly.....I don't really have anything to go on when naming him when ya put it that way.


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 17, 2016)

It took me forever to find Catatonix's name, just build a personality or backstory as slowly as you want to and the name will come to you ^.^


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

I dunno........I can only think of my trollsona's name: Tritan.


furryfilth said:


> It took me forever to find Catatonix's name, just build a personality or backstory as slowly as you want to and the name will come to you ^.^


I dunno. Catatonix seems kinda obvious, what with the whole cat thing and all. Besides, I want it to sound natural.  Not something that would make people blink a few times before going, "what?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

Oerpink said:


> @um_pineapplez
> I found a test that may help you out!
> www.allthetests.com: What animal fits your personality?
> 
> Edit: I took it and it got my species I thought and choose spot on. (i got a wolf)


I got wolf as well, which is one of the two species mine is a hybrid of


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I got wolf as well, which is one of the two species mine is a hybrid of


(slamming head on my game controller) page 4. I picked my animal. It's the name I'm having trouble for.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> (slamming head on my game controller) page 4. I picked my animal. It's the name I'm having trouble for.


I know, you picked bat-eared fox. That comment was meant the person i qouted in it. But as for names i say pick one you like, i've always been partial to relatively less common names for non-human characters like Leon or Ryo/Hiro (not typically common outside of asian families). Though I do frequently end up using Chris, David or Ed when a human name is more of the norm. It depends on personality, some use their username, i personally chose not to and used my first name.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

Huh......Well, all I can think of is 'Alwys', but that makes no sense.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Huh......Well, all I can think of is 'Alwys', but that makes no sense.


Pronounced "AL-wiss" or "AL-wees"?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Pronounced "AL-wiss" or "AL-wees"?


The former. But really, it all comes down to "it sounded like 'Alvis', who just happens to be my second favorite Xenoblade character, right below Reyn-senpai."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

Oddly enough i can see that being a fox name.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Oddly enough i can see that being a fox name.


Well, like I mentioned above, I could only think of Alvis from Xenoblade Chronicles, said "f*** it", and randomly corrupted the v to w and i to y.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Well, like I mentioned above, I could only think of Alvis from Xenoblade Chronicles, said "f*** it", and randomly corrupted the v to w and i to y.


I loved that game, who was your favorite/usual team? Mine was Shulk, Reyn, the sniper chick( forgot the name), and Dunban.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I loved that game, who was your favorite/usual team? Mine was Shulk, Reyn, the sniper chick( forgot the name), and Dunban.


I haven't actually played the game yet. I aim to get it offa Wii U Virtual Console. (also her name was Sharla.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I haven't actually played the game yet. I aim to get it offa Wii U Virtual Console. (also her name was Sharla.)


I played it on the original wii, and wanted to say sharla but didn't want to take tbe risk.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 19, 2016)

So yeah......I'm not exactly sure if it's a decent name or if it's too nonsensical.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

Makes sense to me, then again my mind and how it works is so far from the average i'm likely the last person to take advice on this from without a 2nd opinion.


----------



## lyar (Jul 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> So yeah......I'm not exactly sure if it's a decent name or if it's too nonsensical.


I don't really know what's too non-nonsensical in your opinion. I mean my username/fursona name is just a misspelling of the word 'liar' there's a story behind it but some people will still call it non-sense. Honestly I think you're making this too complicated. I think you should call it Pyne its a mixture of Reyn and your username.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> I don't really know what's too non-nonsensical in your opinion. I mean my username/fursona name is just a misspelling of the word 'liar' there's a story behind it but some people will still call it non-sense. Honestly I think you're making this too complicated. I think you should call it Pyne its a mixture of Reyn and your username.


It reminds me too much of pine trees. I don't like 'em because I can't climb 'em.


----------



## lyar (Jul 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It reminds me too much of pine trees. I don't like 'em because I can't climb 'em.


Okay monkey boy. I've never talked to someone who disliked a specific kind of tree. That's all I came up with... I wish you luck finding something that's fitting and not too dumb.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

Random name generator, go!


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I got wolf as well, which is one of the two species mine is a hybrid of


Sweet! mine is pretty much a wolf as well (wolf and deer or a wolfalope i call it)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

Oerpink said:


> Sweet! mine is pretty much a wolf as well (wolf and deer or a wolfalope i call it)


I call mine a Dragonhound


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I call mine a Dragonhound


I thought so! I really like the look of dragon hounds! I also have a dragon hound character i just need to make more art of him! :3


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Jul 20, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Wait. There's one thing wrong.
> 
> I haven't given him a name!


I usually name them what they look like, so let me finish, and You can take a look before you think of something


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 21, 2016)

you do know that you don't have to pick just one right


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Jul 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It reminds me too much of pine trees. I don't like 'em because I can't climb 'em.


Rough sketch done.....what say you?
He looks like a "Rayne" to me.
Took me a while to research refs for this one, as I've never heard of a bat-eared fox


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 26, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> Rough sketch done.....what say you?
> He looks like a "Rayne" to me.
> Took me a while to research refs for this one, as I've never heard of a bat-eared fox


It's a good start, although it's still a little off from how i picture him.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Jul 26, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It's a good start, although it's still a little off from how i picture him.


What changes do you need made?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 26, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> What changes do you need made?



He needs to lose the scarf/neckerchief/whatever it is (hell, I'm not a fashion designer.) It brings back bad memories of Sonic Boom.
He needs a more casual shirt. A short-sleeve T-shirt would do nicely. Preferably dark colors, but red's fine, too.
Get rid of that halberd. It doesn't match up with his personality (he dislikes unnecessary conflict.)
Give the hair a less wild appearance. Something a little more controlled. Also shade it in. 
(optional) some prescription lenses (glasses, etc.) would work, although they're unnecessary, as I could just leave them and have him use contact lenses instead.
And yeah, that's basically it.


----------



## lyar (Jul 26, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> He needs to lose the scarf/neckerchief/whatever it is (hell, I'm not a fashion designer.) It brings back bad memories of Sonic Boom.


Lol it totally does remind me of sonic boom. But be easy on the guy a lot of people use scarves as a means to not draw a neck because they are unsure on how to make it look like or they are just lazy.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 26, 2016)

lyar said:


> Lol it totally does remind me of sonic boom. But be easy on the guy a lot of people use scarves as a means to not draw a neck because they are unsure on how to make it look like or they are just lazy.


I know, but it just doesn't feel like something I'd wear.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Jul 27, 2016)

lyar said:


> Lol it totally does remind me of sonic boom. But be easy on the guy a lot of people use scarves as a means to not draw a neck because they are unsure on how to make it look like or they are just lazy.


it was a bit rushed. necks are no problem to draw, I was originally going to put goggles on his neck, but the perspective kept getting off. So I drew a bandanna instead to cover up the eraser marks. I like accessories.
In my mind, the only real difference between drawing humans and Anthros is the head. Bodies are pretty much the same, except for the legs sometimes....
This is actually my first attempt at digigrade legs, I like how it came out


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Jul 27, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> He needs to lose the scarf/neckerchief/whatever it is (hell, I'm not a fashion designer.) It brings back bad memories of Sonic Boom.
> He needs a more casual shirt. A short-sleeve T-shirt would do nicely. Preferably dark colors, but red's fine, too.
> Get rid of that halberd. It doesn't match up with his personality (he dislikes unnecessary conflict.)
> Give the hair a less wild appearance. Something a little more controlled. Also shade it in.
> ...



I'm not shading anything, as I'm going to color it in eventually. Technically speaking, It's going to be extremely annoying filling in all the blacked out parts that are on there, because I scan it into my computer, and pencil is a nightmare with GIMP. Bear in mind this is a rough draft, so shading is going to be very basic.
I was unaware that he wasn't a confrontational person, I remember a while back that you wanted badassery, sooooo, yeah.
Shirt will change.
Is his personality more of  a scholarly type?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 27, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> I'm not shading anything, as I'm going to color it in eventually. Technically speaking, It's going to be extremely annoying filling in all the blacked out parts that are on there, because I scan it into my computer, and pencil is a nightmare with GIMP. Bear in mind this is a rough draft, so shading is going to be very basic.
> I was unaware that he wasn't a confrontational person, I remember a while back that you wanted badassery, sooooo, yeah.
> Shirt will change.
> Is his personality more of  a scholarly type?


Well, I wouldn't say he's your everyday valedictorian, but he's pretty damn smart (although the one mystery he -and by extension, I- will never solve is that strange polyhedron known as the Rubik's Cube.) Of course, he isn't your run-of-the-mill Frisk, either. He will fight if his opponent doesn't wanna sit and talk about the conflict.


----------



## Rust (Jul 27, 2016)

Creating a fursona is difficult. First thing you need to know is that you need to be aware that your fursona is going to go through many changes until you are completely happy with them. My fursona went through quite a lot of changes before I was happy with him and kept the design.

Before you start thinking about a species you need to decide one thing. Is your fursona going to represent the way you are, or the way you wish you were. Many people make a fursona who has traits they want to have. For example my fursona is much more confident than I am which I want to feel more confident.

Now you need to start thinking about a species. First think about the animals that you like. Now think about the personality traits that animal is known for. Does it have traits you have? Or does it have traits you wish you had? Don't pick an animal that fits your personality perfectly if you don't like the species. Just because you have similar traits to a mole doesn't mean your fursona has to be a mole! When it really comes down to it, the main question is, do you like this species? Does it bring you happiness to see that animal?

Now that you got a species, now you need a color palate. There are three different routes you can go for colors, realistic, semi realistic and unrealistic. A realistic color palate only has colors that the species can have in real life. This does make it harder for your character to look unique. Semi realistic has many colors that a real animal would have but also has splashes of a unrealistic color. It may have green eyes, ears, spots or other things for example. Unrealistic characters have no colors that a real animal would have.

Once you have decided that, you need to pick the actual colors. Try getting some colored pencils and scribble some colors next to each other. Try colors together you think may not look good together, because often they do actually look nice.

Now for the hard part, the actual design. Look at the species, does it have stripes or spots? That could be a could start. Make sure you don't put too much markings, since this will make it hard to draw and hard to look at. When I made my fursona he started out very simple and over time I thought of things i could add onto him. Try a few different things, also try look at other people's fursonas for inspiration. But NEVER copy someones design.

I hope that is helpful for you.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 10, 2016)

Rust said:


> Creating a fursona is difficult. First thing you need to know is that you need to be aware that your fursona is going to go through many changes until you are completely happy with them. My fursona went through quite a lot of changes before I was happy with him and kept the design.
> 
> Before you start thinking about a species you need to decide one thing. Is your fursona going to represent the way you are, or the way you wish you were. Many people make a fursona who has traits they want to have. For example my fursona is much more confident than I am which I want to feel more confident.
> 
> ...


.....look up.


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Rabbits cannot look badass


late reply is late but....if you not think bunnehs can be bad ass or scary watch Night of the Lepus ^^  Or that bunneh from Monty Python


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 10, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> late reply is late but....if you not think bunnehs can be bad ass or scary watch Night of the Lepus ^^  Or that bunneh from Monty Python


Or see Ace and Lexi  in Loonatics Unleashed (loved that show regardless what others think of it)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 10, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> late reply is late but....if you not think bunnehs can be bad ass or scary watch Night of the Lepus ^^  Or that bunneh from Monty Python


ANTHRO rabbits.

Now before everyone starts screaming about Zootopia, lemme just say that Judy was cute to me. Also slightly arousing. But d-


Abyssalrider said:


> Or see Ace and Lexi  in Loonatics Unleashed (loved that show regardless what others think of it)


well shit. Late again. (although I've never actually watched the show 'cause we don't have TV where I am.)

Either way, It'll be kinda neat to see that second draft Shadow's makin'. (just sayin'. Not implying anything.)


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> ANTHRO rabbits.
> 
> Now before everyone starts screaming about Zootopia, lemme just say that Judy was cute to me. Also slightly arousing. But d-
> 
> ...


It's coming along. I've been working mostly, so it's taking me some time. I haven't even been able to play no man's sky or work on my next vid lmao


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 11, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> It's coming along. I've been working mostly, so it's taking me some time. I haven't even been able to play no man's sky or work on my next vid lmao


No man's sky?
(several minutes of looking through steam later)
 Damn. I take everything back. I gotta check this sh!t out next sale.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> No man's sky?
> (several minutes of looking through steam later)
> Damn. I take everything back. I gotta check this sh!t out next sale.


That game is way to fuckin overhyped, dude


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That game is way to fuckin overhyped, dude


It looks like Minecraft, but realistic and with Dinosaurs. Which I am totally fuckin' fine with.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It looks like Minecraft


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That game is way to fuckin overhyped, dude


That depends on what you're looking for in a game. If you want a game where you can explore a gigantic universe full of alien life, then this game is for you.
It's a good game, despite the hype.
I never trust any hype for video games. I'll review gameplay footage, watch demos, beta test, anything to get my own opinion before I buy.
I haven't bought a lot of overhyped games, just because in my mind, I don't think I would enjoy it.
Some I've bought, and regretted.


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 12, 2016)

>A Sh!t question everyone's asked a thousand times
I expected another post about "coming out as a furry" or "How to tell it to my parents", so it isn't that bad.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> >A Sh!t question everyone's asked a thousand times
> I expected another post about "coming out as a furry" or "How to tell it to my parents", so it isn't that bad.



It's still equally as shit my friend

Much like my love life


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 12, 2016)

What say you?
In agreement with your wishes, he has better, more modern clothes, (yes, the neck is still hidden, but if you're going to have a jacket, it's gotta be the cool anime fuzzy kind, also just a plain T shirt is kinda boring to me, but I digress.)
And glasses!
Glasses are really hard to draw. and they were odd. I'm going to say that they have a loop hidden under the fur that goes around his ears. I also wasn't sure if you wanted round, squared glasses, so, when in doubt, go Anime, and go square. besides, I think it adds a level of maturity.
Going back to the ears, I love how the ears came out. They're spot on.
I struggled a lot trying to draw this one, as it includes elements that I'm not familiar with fully, (such as the 3/4 turn)
I suck at drawing books apparently.
I had some difficulty drawing the nose, as my traditional style has more rounded noses that don't quite work with the nuances of the furry visage, so I went with the rounded triangle.
Lastly, keeping in line with the coloring of the Bat-eared fox, the darker tips of the fur and hair.
I couldn't tame the hair. I tried, and nothing seemed to fit.
I'll be coloring this at a later date.
Also, random fact, but MJ's Beat It really got me in the mood to draw this for some reason.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 13, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> What say you?


Hmm.....Yeah! That's great! I look forward to the colored version!


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 13, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Hmm.....Yeah! That's great! I look forward to the colored version!


Glad you like it! I'll get it colored in soon.


----------

